# Anyway to save recordings w/ separate audio and video tracks?



## TIMORLANG (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello:

    I am working with Adobe Premier and Rush as well as Divinci for some educational program editing. I was wondering if it is at all possible to produce a file when recording that has separate audio tracks for each source being recorded and a separate track for the video coming from multiple devices?

Thanks you very much,

Cheers,
T


----------



## AirBiscuit (Dec 3, 2020)

For audio, yes.
In Output (Advanced), you can enable more audio tracks to be recorded in the video.



To assign audio sources to seperate tracks, right click one in the Audio mixer, select advanced audio properties, then tick the checkboxes of the audio you want that audio source to be recorded on.


----------



## TIMORLANG (Dec 3, 2020)

Awesome, thank you. I was wondering what those were. I thought they were for adding more sources. Thanks for the response.


----------

